
Americano.coffee: MVP on Coffeescript - DanielRibeiro
http://thurloat.github.com/Americano/
======
TrevorBurnham
> Americano is a based on the GWT-Presenter project...

And it shows: Javadoc-style function docs (leading to valuable comments like "
_eventName_ : The name of the event you wish to fire"), a class for storing
"registered factories" for dependency injection, a base class for event
handlers...

This is obviously a very early project, and I don't want to be too hard on it.
But I don't think this will have much appeal outside of people who are only
conversant in Java design patterns, rather than those of JavaScript. Just
because CoffeeScript offers classes doesn't mean it's Java.

